# IJUST S constant burnt flavour



## Trishana (14/9/16)

Hi guys I just need some advice 

I recently purchased an iJust S and the guy at the shop primed the coil for me and I took a few hits and it was fine.
Later on when I tried smoking it, I got a horrible burnt taste (keep in mind it's a new device and coil) 
I emptied out the flavour and put in new flavour, yet again that burnt taste.
Surely a brand new coil can't be burnt out and I hardly smoked it?


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

I agree, but some of these devices need to be VERY well primed. I found that out on the cCell coils.
Wet the coil with at least 5 drops from the top and then one drop on each side hole. Assemble and then let it stand for 5 to 15 minutes. Then take a couple of draws without pushing the firing button. This is intended to draw liquid into the coil and not vaporize it. Then start vaping.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (14/9/16)

Another point to consider is to make sure to give a good solid constant drag on the device when vaping, if you give a "lazy" drag on it the vacuum from the airflow is too little to have the juice wick well enough and the coil burns up the juice faster than it can wick. This was a common thing when the Ijust 2 came out with the 0.3ohm coils that everyone said had a burnt taste.

Hope you come right!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (14/9/16)

Which coil are you using? What flavour are you using? How long are your drags?

I have had 3 iJust 2s, Melo2 and Melo3 / mini and now an iJust S all running the 0.3ohm coil with no issues. I use my iJust S everyday with XXX and my coil lasts me around 3 to 4 weeks. The only time my coils burnt out quickly was with a very sweet grape juice but that juice was known for burning coils.


----------



## Trishana (15/9/16)

I changed the coil to the 0.18 ohm that came with the kit 
The flavour seems much better. But if I take too long pulls then I start coughing and there's no nicotine in the flavour. 

I currently am using the Hazeworks custard clouds, any suggestions for flavours that may work well with my vape? 

Also if I take too many pulls in a short amount of time then I start getting a different flavor...not burnt but almost as if it's burning.


----------



## Trishana (15/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> I agree, but some of these devices need to be VERY well primed. I found that out on the cCell coils.
> Wet the coil with at least 5 drops from the top and then one drop on each side hole. Assemble and then let it stand for 5 to 15 minutes. Then take a couple of draws without pushing the firing button. This is intended to draw liquid into the coil and not vaporize it. Then start vaping.
> Hope this helps.


I tried this and it helped with the new 0.18 coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------

